# Problem on dual boot with FreeBSD and Windows XP



## Moutombi (Jul 15, 2013)

I've installed FreeBSD on dual boot with Windows XP, but after rebooting I do not see the field that permits to select the system with which I want to start a bit like Linux.[ ]*O*n startup, there is FreeBSD which starts by default. I don't see Windows, what is going wrong?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings,

Can you please provide more information, as to what method you used to install FreeBSD onto your system, and what choices you made during the install? While I _do_ know how to make a multi-boot install with FreeBSD. The directions, and/or corrections, depend on the approach that was taken. For example; you should have been presented with the option to install to the MBR, and to have been given the option to use a loader menu, when FreeBSD discovered you had other operating systems on the disk(s).

--chris


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

Either install boot0 with boot0cfg(8), or use something like the Plop boot manager to boot into temporarily Windows, then install EasyBCD.


----------



## Moutombi (Jul 15, 2013)

*Problem on dual boot with FreeBSD and Windows*

When installing FreeBSD no message is displayed saying that FreeBSD has detected a  Windows system. In fact, I first installed Windows XP and create two partitions after I installed FreeBSD on the other partition. Now I do not understand why windows does not appear in the list of systems to boot as with Linux.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings,

 You still haven't provided enough of the "nitty gritty" details, to give a definitive response. But I'll bet the following will probably give you some clues -- if not the answer itself. 

See: disks. In particular: How can I use the Windows NTÂ® loader to boot FreeBSD?

HTH

--chris


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

Moutombi said:
			
		

> When installing FreeBSD no message is displayed saying that FreeBSD has detected a  Windows system. In fact, I first installed Windows XP and create two partitions after I installed FreeBSD on the other partition. Now I do not understand why windows does not appear in the list of systems to boot as with Linux.



FreeBSD does not install a multi-boot system by default.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's another link you might find helpful for resolving your problem: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28925

HTH

--chris


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2013)

The easy way to do this is not to dual-boot at all.  Install VirtualBox, install FreeBSD as a VM.  Safer, easier, and both systems can be used at the same time.


----------



## Moutombi (Jul 17, 2013)

*Problem on dual boot with Windows XP and FreeBSD*

Solved.

I've just used the FreeBSD LiveCD and use the command boot0cfg as: `# boot0cfg -B ada0` to install the  bootloader into the MBR. Then at the booting, a screen appeared and asked me to choose the OS which I want to start:

```
F1 :WINDOWS
 F2 :FREEBSD
```
I've just pressed F1.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 17, 2013)

Whoo hoo! Congratulations. 

--chris


----------

